# You Tube Vids



## Mrs C (10 Feb 2017)

Whlie its too darn cold to venture out into an unheated workshop, any recommendations for either good youtube or web page instructional sites to visit? 

Cheers


----------



## pcb1962 (10 Feb 2017)

This question comes up regularly, there are numerous lists already here if you search. 
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/looking-for-uk-youtube-woodworking-channels-t99810.html
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/who-do-you-follow-on-youtube-t92919.html

My all time favourite is probably Frank Howarth, before he went all CNC.


----------



## sundaytrucker (10 Feb 2017)

Mrs C":345tsfua said:


> Whlie its too darn cold to venture out into an unheated workshop, any recommendations for either good youtube or web page instructional sites to visit?
> 
> Cheers



I enjoy The English Woodworker, he has free videos but I have subscribed to his premium series and think they are good value for money. 

I also recently took out a 14 day free trial at Fine Woodworking and have spent those 14 days watching as much of the online content that interested me.


----------



## Grawschbags (10 Feb 2017)

I quite enjoy GuysWoodshop. It's a US channel, and the guy makes nice furniture from his garage.

Also currently enjoying our very own Peter Millard's YouTube channel.

Rag 'n' Bone Brown for what you can do with other folks scraps.

Darbin Orvar if you can stand the voice...


----------



## pcb1962 (10 Feb 2017)

Ones that I avoid:
Anyone who's been given a SawStop
Anyone who's been given a truck load of bright green tools


----------



## n0legs (10 Feb 2017)

Another vote for Frank Howarth, and Tom Fidgen I can watch over and over.


----------



## Bodgers (11 Feb 2017)

pcb1962":35qv5vn2 said:


> Ones that I avoid:
> Anyone who's been given a SawStop
> Anyone who's been given a truck load of bright green tools



Just because someone has been paid to do their job doesn't make them a bad woodworker.


----------



## Mrs C (11 Feb 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Doingupthehouse (11 Feb 2017)

Another vote for Guys Woodshop. The videos are well paced an informative. My favourite channel at the moment is Ishitani Furniture Well worth a look, no narration, fantastic craftsmanship and, in my opinion, very elegant timeless furniture. Find the videos incredibly relaxing to watch. Only about 18 videos at the moment, but hopefully he'll make more. 

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC7FkqjV8SU5I8FCHXQSQe9Q

Simon


----------



## Bigdanny (11 Feb 2017)

Hi Simon, I too spotted Ishitani a couple of days ago. Very enjoyable to see the quality work there.
Danny


----------



## sunnybob (11 Feb 2017)

mathias wendel at woodgears.ca.
Mostly just for fun because theres not many people who would build his inventions like a mobile scaffold tower driven by an electric drill.


----------



## Bodgers (11 Feb 2017)

M Wandel's Woodgears pretty much got me into woodworking when all I wanted to do is find out how to build a simple workbench.

I watch most of the usual channels.

Of late I have been watching a lot of:

*Mirock* (some great use of CNC and some crazy Festool related stuff, but very dodgy tablesaw practices).
*The WoodKnight*(Paul Jenkins from Aus)
*Dustin Penner*

I have just discovered *Rob Cosman* - he has been doing stuff for ages. (Great hand tool based stuff, but don't watch his tablesaw technique - it is a good job he has a Sawstop, that's for sure).


----------



## screwpainting (11 Feb 2017)

Without doubt the most endearing, learned, best presented and watchable videos, are these from this lovely guy from America, Louis Sauzedde. He just reminds me of the men I served my time with, a master of his subject, craft, tools and a great teaching presence. This Skiff build is just a delight to watch and learn from, even if you will never build a boat, I defy anyone not to love this mans example of how to pass traditional knowledge on. So refreshing to watch someone not trying to 'impress' you with their cleverness, but simply pass it on in a straight forward hands on way.
https://www.youtube.com/user/TipsfromaShipWright

Brilliant!

My absolute favorite.


----------



## Racers (11 Feb 2017)

St Roy

http://www.pbs.org/show/woodwrights-shop/episodes/

Pete


----------



## petermillard (12 Feb 2017)

+1 for Tips from a Shipwright.

I enjoy watching 
Kingpost Timberworks, particularly the Forgotten Joinery Techniques.

I can only take The Samurai Carpenter in small doses, though I do admire his skill, esp. with large timbers.

And Jimmy "if it looks straight, it is straight" Diresta of course, who can make anything, and make it entertaining, without getting up himself. 

Also I had to laugh at...


Doingupthehouse":2nm577ws said:


> ...Ishitani Furniture...Only about 18 videos at the moment, but hopefully he'll make more..


I'm sure you don't mean to make light of his effort, but to make 18 videos (that's over 2 hours of content, effectively a feature-film) on your own, takes an extraordinary amount of work; I reckon on *at least* an hour of editing/production for every minute of video you see in the final edit. That's just production, not the time it takes to shoot the video btw. A lot of work.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Doingupthehouse (12 Feb 2017)

> Also I had to laugh at...
> Only about 18 videos at the moment, but hopefully he'll make more..
> I'm sure you don't mean to make light of his effort, but to make 18 videos (that's over 2 hours of content, effectively a feature-film) on your own, takes an extraordinary amount of work; I reckon on *at least* an hour of editing/production for every minute of video you see in the final edit. That's just production, not the time it takes to shoot the video btw. A lot of work.
> 
> Cheers, Pete



Not making light of his effort at all... Having done a bit of video editing, I'm well aware of the effort involved. I just hope he continues to produce them as they're so enjoyable. Perhaps I shouldn't have used the word 'only'. His production values are very high and the videos must take a lot of work. Perfectly paced and very well filmed. Slow TV at its best. 

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Ttrees (12 Feb 2017)

Bodgers":1gh88fek said:


> I have just discovered *Rob Cosman* - he has been doing stuff for ages. (Great hand tool based stuff, but don't watch his tablesaw technique - it is a good job he has a Sawstop, that's for sure).


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Where have you been hiding !!!
Here's some woodworking channels that I have not seen mentioned....mostly, fine furniture related
Mitch Peacock, 
David Charlesworth,
Bob Van Dyke,
Mike Pekovich,
Chris or Christopher Schwarz,
Andy Lovelock Brit01425,
Hendjim,
David W,
David Barron,
Charles Neil,
Simon James,
Jack English machines,
Fine woodworking,
Popular woodworking,
Lie-Nielsen toolworks,
Highland woodworking,
Gwinnet woodworks
Wood and shop,
Matt Cremona,
Carl Holmgren,
Jay Bates,
Renaissance WW,
Richard Leon,
Scott Horsburgh,


That's about all I can think about at the moment


----------



## pcb1962 (12 Feb 2017)

Nobody has mentioned Doucette and Wolfe yet, I find some of his stuff mind-blowing


----------



## Bodgers (12 Feb 2017)

Ttrees":1ll3svhc said:


> Bodgers":1ll3svhc said:
> 
> 
> > I have just discovered *Rob Cosman* - he has been doing stuff for ages. (Great hand tool based stuff, but don't watch his tablesaw technique - it is a good job he has a Sawstop, that's for sure).
> ...


Chris Schwarz has a new video about surfacing a board to S4S using only hand tools. Kind of takes the mystique out of it if you aren't a hand tool sort of person. It has almost convinced me to flog the Titan thicknesser/planer piece of junk and buy some nice planes and a lunchbox style planer instead...

Another one that I discovered more recently and I think is actually one of the best channels on YouTube for what he actually produces is KRTWood. He has a video called "Mating Vases" it is quite something...

https://youtu.be/xslLpXN5tOs

He makes Jewelry boxes and various one of specials for a living. Mostly Etsy.


----------



## MarkDennehy (12 Feb 2017)

+1 for Tips from a Shipwright as well (especially his bit on steambending-in-a-bag). 
And KRTWood's curved jewellry box was awesome. 
Doucette and Wolfe are about the most stunning stuff I've seen so far. 


But I'm going to be silly now and throw in Primitive Technology: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JX ... lZyD3nQdBA
Fine furniture it's not. Hell, it's barely woodworking. But seeing someone cut a mortice with a stone chisel and fire is... I'm not sure how to describe it, but I started watching the first one thinking "what is this eejit doing" and then somehow it was six hours later and I'd watched all of them, twice.


----------



## screwpainting (13 Feb 2017)

pipper that, I lost an hour there before I knew it. Fantastic stuff =D> 

Handy for someone without a pot to p...


----------



## SVB (13 Feb 2017)

General engineering rather than woodworking, but I really enjoy AvE output on YT (not for the kids though really as language more shop floor than boardroom!)

S


----------



## MarkDennehy (13 Feb 2017)

SVB":174ux9qz said:


> General engineering rather than woodworking, but I really enjoy AvE output on YT (not for the kids though really as language more shop floor than boardroom!)
> S


Shop floor? Brothel bathroom more like. I mean, I'm used to bad ******* language, but even I prefer to turn the sound off on that channel.


----------



## screwpainting (13 Feb 2017)

Sorry, but what are you talking about??? :?


----------



## MarkDennehy (13 Feb 2017)

screwpainting":2ogs7ihz said:


> Sorry, but what are you talking about??? :?


AvE makes my poor delicate snowflake ears burn


----------



## Ttrees (13 Feb 2017)

pcb1962":1gemgfxi said:


> Nobody has mentioned Doucette and Wolfe yet, I find some of his stuff mind-blowing


I should have mentioned Steve Latta ,
Paul Schurch does some mind blowing stuff too ...I was really disappointed by his channel though..
Think I first seen his work on Gwinnet woodworkings channel ...look it up


----------



## screwpainting (14 Feb 2017)

MarkDennehy":14u9fs90 said:


> SVB":14u9fs90 said:
> 
> 
> > General engineering rather than woodworking, but I really enjoy AvE output on YT (not for the kids though really as language more shop floor than boardroom!)
> ...



Sorry if I'm a bit thick but what channel? and what is AvE??


----------



## transatlantic (14 Feb 2017)

screwpainting":jgybj0c7 said:


> MarkDennehy":jgybj0c7 said:
> 
> 
> > SVB":jgybj0c7 said:
> ...



The channel is called AvE. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oezp-_DcUgg

It's some guy in his metal shop doing all sorts of random rubbish. Quite entertaining, as he has a gift for language.


----------



## screwpainting (14 Feb 2017)

Ahh, I see what you mean, thanks.

The guy making the mud huts has me enthralled, the video of him making those drills... =D> fantastic stuff.

You know, I find that so much more impressive than just about anything I've seen from the digital world, proper natural inventiveness and proper human ingenuity, great stuff.


----------



## Robbo3 (15 Feb 2017)

Adam Collins - https://www.youtube.com/results?search_ ... am+collins
Alain Vaillancourt - https://www.youtube.com/user/lgosseuxdbois/videos
Alan Little (AskWoodman) - https://www.youtube.com/user/askwoodman/videos
Alistair Darroch - https://www.youtube.com/user/ShavingsandAwl/videos
April Wilkerson - https://www.youtube.com/user/AprilWilkersonDIY/videos
Bearkat Wood - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYxF90 ... npA/videos
Bellevue Woodshop - https://www.youtube.com/user/bellevuesnekkeri/videos
Bob Van Dyke - see Fine Woodworking
Brit01425 (Andy Lovelock) - https://www.youtube.com/user/Brit01425/videos
Carl Holmgren - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGkk_R ... A7A/videos
Chad Stanton - https://www.youtube.com/user/BigChopperoo/videos
Charles Neil - https://www.youtube.com/user/InTheWorkshop/videos
Christopher Schwarz - https://www.youtube.com/user/lostartpress/videos
Christopher Tribe - https://www.youtube.com/user/MrCJTribe/videos
Curtis Buchanan - https://www.youtube.com/user/curtisbuchanan52/videos
Daniel Solowiej - https://www.youtube.com/user/danielsolowiej/videos
Dave Bardin - https://www.youtube.com/user/superdav721721/videos
Dave Stanton - https://www.youtube.com/user/Davesbuildtips/videos
David Barron Furniture - https://www.youtube.com/user/DavidBarro ... ure/videos
David Charlesworth - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQg_yu ... jEQ/videos
Doucette and Wolfe - https://www.youtube.com/user/doucetteandwolfe/videos
Down To Earth Woodworking - https://www.youtube.com/user/downtoeart ... rks/videos
Dustin Penner - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi5vt6 ... y0w/videos
Dwayne Eller - https://www.youtube.com/user/MrWoodworkr/videos
Enredando No Garaxe - https://www.youtube.com/user/Enredandonogaraxe/videos
Fine Woodworking - https://www.youtube.com/user/FineWoodworking/videos
Frank Howarth - https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash/videos
Garage Woodworks (Brian Grella) - https://www.youtube.com/user/GarageWoodworks/videos
Graham Haydon - https://www.youtube.com/results?search_ ... ham+haydon
Guys Woodshop - https://www.youtube.com/user/GuysWoodshop/videos
Gwinnett Woodworkers - https://www.youtube.com/user/gwinnettwoodworkers
Hendjim - https://www.youtube.com/user/hendjim/videos
Highland Woodworking - https://www.youtube.com/user/HighlandWoodworking/videos
Ishitani Furniture - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7Fkqj ... e9Q/videos
Izzy Swan - https://www.youtube.com/user/rusticman1973/videos
Jack English machines - https://www.youtube.com/user/tool613/videos
Jack Houweling - https://www.youtube.com/user/Jacka440/videos
Jay Bates Custom Creations - https://www.youtube.com/user/Jayscustomcreations/videos
- https://www.youtube.com/user/JCCshorts/videos
Jeremy Schmidt - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0T7tv ... OZw/videos
Jimmy DiResta - https://www.youtube.com/user/jimmydiresta/videos
John Heisz (I Build It) - https://www.youtube.com/user/jpheisz/videos
John Zhu - https://www.youtube.com/user/johnzzhu/videos
Jon Peters - https://www.youtube.com/user/jonpeters1000/videos
Jordan Crawford
- https://www.youtube.com/user/JordsWoodShop/videos
- https://www.youtube.com/user/JWSblog/videos
Kingpost Timberworks - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMwkFV ... 2kA/videos
KRTWood - https://www.youtube.com/user/krtwoodworking/videos
Kuffys Woodwork - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtER3L ... s3g/videos
Kyle Toth - https://www.youtube.com/user/HomedepotKt/videos
Laney Shaughnessy - https://www.youtube.com/user/flatiger4u/videos
Learning woodworking - https://www.youtube.com/user/Learnwoodwork/videos
Lie Nelson - https://www.youtube.com/user/LieNielsenToolworks
Make Something (David Picciuto) - https://www.youtube.com/user/DrunkenWoodworker
Marius Hornberger - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn7lav ... NyA/videos
Matthew Cremona - https://www.youtube.com/user/mcremona/videos
Mathias Wandel - https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel/videos
Michael J King (Luthier) - https://www.youtube.com/user/michaeljking/videos
Mike Pekovich - see Fine Woodworking
Miroc - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJFCZ2 ... v6A/videos
Mitch Peacock (WOmadeOD) - https://www.youtube.com/user/WOmadeOD/videos
MTM Wood (Andrei) - https://www.youtube.com/user/mtmwood/videos
Nick Ferry - https://www.youtube.com/user/ferrynick/videos
Old Sneelock's Workshop - https://www.youtube.com/user/OldSneelock/videos
Paul Jenkins (Woodknight) - https://www.youtube.com/user/vikingcode/videos
Paul Schurch - https://www.youtube.com/user/SchurchWoodwork/videos
Paul Sellers - https://www.youtube.com/user/PaulSellersWoodwork/videos
Peter Galbert - https://www.youtube.com/user/PeterGalbert/videos
Peter Millard - https://www.youtube.com/user/petermillard1/videos
Peter Parfitt (New Brit Workshop) - https://www.youtube.com/user/StoneMessage/videos
Popular woodworking - https://www.youtube.com/user/popularwoodworking/videos
Rag 'n' Bone Brown - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVyE_6 ... 5FQ/videos
RenaissanceWW - https://www.youtube.com/user/RenaissanceWW/videos
Richard Leon - https://www.youtube.com/user/mouppe/videos
Richard Maguire (English Woodworker) - https://www.youtube.com/results?search_ ... woodworker
Rob Cosman - https://www.youtube.com/user/robc45/videos
Robs Woodshop - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaozoI ... cPA/videos
Ron Paulk - https://www.youtube.com/user/crpaulk/videos
Roy Underhill (Woodwright's Shop) - http://www.pbs.org/show/woodwrights-shop/
Scott Horsburgh - https://www.youtube.com/user/Burghsy/videos
Sharp edge woodworking - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClE6eZ ... ivA/videos
Shop Built - https://www.youtube.com/user/rnods221/videos
Simon James - https://www.youtube.com/results?search_ ... oodworking
Steve Carmichael (Carmichael Workshop) - https://www.youtube.com/user/carmichaelworkshop/videos
Steve Garrison - https://www.youtube.com/user/steveg769/videos
Steve Latta - https://www.youtube.com/results?search_ ... teve+latta
Steve Ramsey - https://www.youtube.com/user/stevinmarin/videos
Stumpy Nubs - https://www.youtube.com/user/StumpyNubsWorkshop/videos
Tableft workshop - https://www.youtube.com/user/TabLeft/videos
The Apprentice and The Journeyman - https://www.youtube.com/user/AppJourneyman/videos
Tom Fidgen - https://www.youtube.com/user/tomfidgen/videos
William Ng - https://www.youtube.com/user/wnwoodworks/videos
Wood and Shop (Joshua Farnsworth) - https://www.youtube.com/user/WoodAndShop/videos
Wood By Wright - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbMtJO ... CHg/videos
Woodcraft - https://www.youtube.com/user/woodcraftmarketing/videos
Wooden Tool Man - https://www.youtube.com/user/Woodentoolcompany2/videos
Wood Whisperer (Marc J. Spagnuolo) - https://www.youtube.com/user/TheWoodWhisperer/videos
WoodWorkers Guild Of America - https://www.youtube.com/user/wwgoaeditor/videos
Woodworking Masterclass - https://www.youtube.com/user/woodmasterclass/videos
Woodworkweb (Colin Knecht) - https://www.youtube.com/user/knecht105/videos
ZH Fabrications - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDdZMJ ... P7w/videos

David W - 

---
Wood & Crafts

Ben Orford - https://www.youtube.com/user/BenOrford/videos
Bruce Cheaney (Leather) - https://www.youtube.com/user/cheaneysaddles/videos
Crafted Workshop - https://www.youtube.com/user/craftedmagazine/videos
Harry Rogers - https://www.youtube.com/user/mrwindsorchair/videos
Jarrod Stone Dahl - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnQu45 ... 2XQ/videos
Jeff Ballantyne - https://www.youtube.com/user/lotsofwoods/videos
Lee Stoffer - https://www.youtube.com/user/rythmyk74/videos
Mitchel Dillman - https://www.youtube.com/user/MrMldillman/videos
Primative Technology - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JX ... dBA/videos
Robin Wood - https://www.youtube.com/user/robinturns/videos
Sean Hellman - https://www.youtube.com/user/woodwrightman/videos
TA Outdoors - https://www.youtube.com/user/TheTAoutdoors/videos
Tips From a Shipwright - https://www.youtube.com/user/TipsfromaShipWright/videos
Woodcraft Hamster - https://www.youtube.com/user/WoodcraftHamster/videos
Zed Outdoors - https://www.youtube.com/user/ZedOutdoors/videos

---
Not all Woodworking

Ask Woodman - https://www.youtube.com/user/askwoodman/videos
Ave - https://www.youtube.com/user/arduinoversusevil/videos
Bill Atkins - https://www.youtube.com/user/wha64/videos
Chop With Chris - https://www.youtube.com/user/QueticoChris/videos
Cosmos Bauer - https://www.youtube.com/user/Alukuchen1992/videos
David Waelder - https://www.youtube.com/user/DavidWaelder/videos
Get Hands Dirty (Cristiana Felgueiras ) - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCETeXD ... XQQ/videos
Jim Rogers 117 - https://www.youtube.com/user/JimRogers117/videos
Laura Kampf - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRix1G ... Szw/videos
Patrick's Workshop - https://www.youtube.com/user/Patricksworkshop/videos
Pocket83 - https://www.youtube.com/user/pocket83/videos
Ronald Walters - https://www.youtube.com/user/RonaldWalters47/videos
Samurai Carpenter - https://www.youtube.com/user/6488jesse/videos
This Old House - https://www.youtube.com/user/thisoldhouse/videos
Wood Craftsman - https://www.youtube.com/user/puttz1976/videos


----------



## Ttrees (15 Feb 2017)

Great stuff Robbo !
Can't wait to index through those =D> 
Thanks


----------



## woodenstx (15 Feb 2017)

Make something with David picccccccuttttto (spelling) is fun and you get to see all sorts of cool toys being used and your usual stuff.

wood working for mere mortals is nice too but no fancy joinery there.

It does looks like many you tube channels that were great a year ago are slipping into the corporate monotony and also producing less for youtube and more on Patreon. Now I dont begrudge someone from making their fortune, but maybe a "sod ya I'm off " video would help as I cant be bothered to follow all the social media outlets to see what they are upto daily


----------



## mugginsNO1 (15 Feb 2017)

The 'Fine woodworking' you tube vids are worth a look. Another shout for Tom Fidgen and Paul Sellers. 'Wood and Shop' is also worth a look, especially if you like Shaker style furniture and methodology.


----------



## Grawschbags (10 May 2018)

Thought I'd update this thread with another British (Scottish) Joiner I've found on YouTube. Small channel at present, but looks good. Most of what I've watched so far are built-in, similar to Peter Millard.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ferryhillguy

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## screwpainting (11 May 2018)

I saw this tread again and thought I would post my latest favorite channel...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFYW1TPozss

This guy makes the most fabulous boats, using incredible techniques and amazing precision. Well worth watching and very addictive too. He has a nice straight forward presentation, almost inhuman patience and is an absolute master of his art, very highly recommended.


----------



## Themutleymoo (15 May 2018)

Take a look at Chris Tribe's vids. I did a beginners course with him a while back and plenty of useful info on his YT vids.


----------



## OscarG (15 May 2018)

I have a huge list of Woodworking subscriptions , here's a few don't think anyone's mentioned yet:

William Ng - watch his tablesaw crosscut sled tutorial
Jay Bates - Woodworking Videos - clean workshop!
Justin Depew - workshop in an appartment
King's Fine Woodworking - uses lots of glue, always gets photobombed by his daughters!
Marius Hornberger - mini Matthias
Mitch Deitrich - cool dude
Badger Workshop - a bit like Rag n Bone brown
WoodWorkWeb - lovely guy!
Gökmen ALTUNTAŞ - like Wandel, makes his own machines.

And for something a bit different
Jeremy Fielding - lots of electrical work, very good with recycling motors etc


----------



## Robbo3 (16 May 2018)

Links for the latest mentions:

Badger Workshop - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSQRZg ... ZHw/videos
Chris Tribe - https://www.youtube.com/user/MrCJTribe/videos
David Picciuto - https://www.youtube.com/user/DrunkenWoodworker/videos
Fine Woodworking - https://www.youtube.com/user/FineWoodworking/videos
Gary Thompson Joinery - https://www.youtube.com/user/ferryhillguy/videos
Gökmen Altuntaş - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnRwrr ... YZw/videos
Jay Bates - https://www.youtube.com/user/Jayscustomcreations/videos
Jeremy Fielding - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_SLth ... JVg/videos
Justin Depew - https://www.youtube.com/user/justin999999999/videos
King's Fine Woodworking - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm8CRH ... dbA/videos
Marius Hornberger - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn7lav ... NyA/videos
Mitch Deitrich - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPSu1p ... dag/videos
Nick Schade (canoes) - https://www.youtube.com/user/guillemot12/videos
William Ng - https://www.youtube.com/user/wnwoodworks/videos
Wood and Shop - https://www.youtube.com/user/WoodAndShop/videos
WoodWorkWeb - https://www.youtube.com/user/knecht105/videos


----------



## thetyreman (16 May 2018)

the three I like the most (so far) are 

Paul Sellers
The English Woodworker
Tom Fidgen


----------



## Noel (16 Jun 2018)

I've only a passing interest in boat building but have been watching Leo Sampson for some months (Bristol originally, used to eat out of bins and eventually taught himself to build and sail boats) restore/rebuild an Albert Strange yacht for some months, well worth it. It's a big project so many more videos to come. Personally I think he was a bit mad to undertake the project (once the state of the boat became apparent) but that's turned out to be part of the enjoyment of following the build. You may notice a parrot as well....:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg-_lY ... hUA/videos


----------



## screwpainting (17 Jun 2018)

I literally just watched the latest video on laying out all the lofting lines and how the setup floor works. Brilliant channel and Leo has a great presentation and really interesting stuff.

I'm dead jealous, lucky pipper.


----------



## Noel (17 Jun 2018)

screwpainting":yvychs44 said:


> I literally just watched the latest video on laying out all the lofting lines and how the setup floor works. Brilliant channel and Leo has a great presentation and really interesting stuff.
> 
> I'm dead jealous, lucky pipper.



Indeed, the whole project is fascinating. Lofting, hadn't a clue what it was. Each episode brings more new terms and processes, likely more than the typical boat project because of the age and size of the Tally Ho and Strange's design principles.
Leo is good. Did he mention the name of the parrot? I've forgotten. The dog is a star as well.


----------



## Brandlin (18 Jun 2018)

Noel":34lzrjnh said:


> I've only a passing interest in boat building but have been watching Leo Sampson for some months (Bristol originally, used to eat out of bins and eventually taught himself to build and sail boats) restore/rebuild an Albert Strange yacht for some months, well worth it. It's a big project so many more videos to come. Personally I think he was a bit mad to undertake the project (once the state of the boat became apparent) but that's turned out to be part of the enjoyment of following the build. You may notice a parrot as well....:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg-_lY ... hUA/videos



loving this too!


----------



## Eric The Viking (18 Jun 2018)

Noel":2q25fu0r said:


> You may notice a parrot as well....:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg-_lY ... hUA/videos



OK, boats AND parrots: I'll be a subscriber then. 

We haven't kept parrots for >20 years, but I miss ours hugely. Still have a picture of one of ours on my desk... like any intelligent animal they need attention, and kindness, but it's repaid many times over. They make excellent pets, especially for city-dwellers like me.

E.


----------



## screwpainting (23 Jun 2018)

Oh guy's! I just found this as suggested by Mirock on his channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMcWCT ... v6ElwFvnAg

I have only watched the train one so far... :shock: 8) (hammer) (hammer) =D> =D> =D> =D>  

This looks to be like proper real ingenuity, in a new league... I feel a binge watch coming on 8)


----------



## transatlantic (25 Jun 2018)

Without doubt this is the most useful youtube channel you will find on woodworking. Every episode is full of fantastic information.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj3RbeZGEFE


----------



## Grawschbags (25 Jun 2018)

Another Joiner documenting his daily endeavours. I quite enjoy watching some of the stuff he does.

Gid Joiner- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHddVj ... BM9Uc-VP3Q


----------



## Doingupthehouse (25 Jun 2018)

Just discovered this Korean chap’s channel. Very much along the lines of my favourite Ishitani channel. 

https://youtu.be/4AtVFSvHs-M

Simon


----------



## Doug71 (10 Jul 2018)

Not sure if anybody has mentioned Mike Farrington yet, comes over as a very cool guy and his workshop is what dreams are made of, maybe it's actually too big if that is possible!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAlXNf ... u4ZQQmBmkQ


----------



## petermillard (11 Jul 2018)

Mike was a ‘pick of the week’ early on in the podcast, and we’ve chatted a bit since then. Very nice guy, very down to earth. Apparently his workshop isn’t all that large - just ‘around 2500 sq ft...’; I guess it’s the camera angles that make it seem bigger, lol! 



Doug71":1w62syi3 said:


> Not sure if anybody has mentioned Mike Farrington yet, comes over as a very cool guy and his workshop is what dreams are made of, maybe it's actually too big if that is possible!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAlXNf ... u4ZQQmBmkQ


----------



## gjhimages (11 Jul 2018)

My shed is 7 x 5
That’s a ‘small’ work space
2500 sq ft is bigger than the ground floor of my house


----------



## Just4Fun (11 Jul 2018)

gjhimages":1dz10dga said:


> 2500 sq ft is bigger than the ground floor of my house


2500 sq ft is over twice the total size of the average UK house, not just the ground floor.

In theory I have plenty of space in my workshop, especially as I have no large tools. Unfortunately my mess is like a gas - it expands to fill the space available.


----------



## powertools (11 Jul 2018)

I would like to add Stephen's 8x6 workshop.
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC8SLw_zY ... Z1w/videos
Some good ideas for the smallest space and some excellent fun videos.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (13 Jul 2018)

I don’t think anyone yet has suggested David Boeff, who is a fine furniture maker and makes 18th Century Period Furniture...

https://www.youtube.com/user/mrboop2


----------



## Noel (11 Aug 2018)

No more lofting, normal service is resumed:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q02EG5y4bBk


----------

